# Mexico 1 -cameroon 0 !!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

México vence a Camerún 1-0 en debut mundialista | Mundial Brasil 2014


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

It should have been Mexico 3 , Cameroon 0 except for bad officiatiing. Mexico clearly dominated. Spain is now losing big time to The Netherlands. This sholdl be lots of fun as we move toward the final rounds.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Looking forward to a tie between Cameroon and Croatia. If Mexico can tie Croatia, we're in.

Remember that Holland lost to Spain in the Finals in S. Africa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Looking forward to a tie between Cameroon and Croatia. If Mexico can tie Croatia, we're in.
> 
> Remember that Holland lost to Spain in the Finals in S. Africa.


We'll have to keep our fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:. I'm going to wear my lucky _aretes tricolores_ for more luck!

Wow, Spain just lost to The Netherlands 5 -1.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes that was some game...The Netherlands stumped them .


----------

